# [SOLVED]Need Bind Help -- I am clueless.

## bejayel

i bought a domain the other day and i have been trying and trying to get bind configured properly, but i just dont get it. Bind is retardedly stupid and complex for myself to do it without any help  :Razz: .

So i bought "metech.ca" and i am trying to use my DNS as the main server for it. My target audience is fairly small as its only a single city, so i am not worried about performance or anything. I already have a working mail and http server and this is the only one i cant get.

i got the configuration in named.conf ok, its really just the zones that are posing to be a problem here. I also cant find any decent help anywhere. So if somoene knows a good site, or ebook or can even help me here, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.Last edited by bejayel on Sat Nov 24, 2007 10:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bejayel

As an update. I changed my Windows computer to use my BIND as a DNS server and everything in that regard is working great. Unfortunately, my metech.ca doesnt work in the slightest bit.

here is my addition to named.conf:

```

zone "metech.ca" IN {

 type master;

 notify no;

 file "pri/metech.ca.zone"

}

```

and my metech.ca.zone

```

$TTL 3D @ IN SOA serv-lauriebr.metech.ca root.serv-lauriebr.metech.ca (

 2222222222 ;serial

 8H ;refresh

 2H ;retry

 4W ;expire

 1D) ;minimum

 IN NS serv-lauriebr.metech.ca

localhost IN A 127.0.0.1

mail IN CNAME serv-lauriebr

www IN CNAME serv-lauriebr

```

then i restart bind

doing a dig or ping or host all fail on the server. The cached dns server works properly for my windows computer for everything but metech.ca (dont bother testing yourselves, metech.ca is currently in the root servers as pointing to a different place).

The thing is, when i use my own dns server as my dns on my windows and i type metech.ca it redirects me to a google search. if i use my router as the dns server i go to the original location of my domain (which is webspaces provided by my domain name provider).

Can anyone give me a hand with this?

----------

## bunder

 *bejayel wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> $TTL 3D @ IN SOA serv-lauriebr.metech.ca. root.serv-lauriebr.metech.ca. (
> ...

 

does it work with the dots added?  (see the IN NS line if you didn't catch it, but there are more in the SOA line)   :Wink: 

cheers

edit: i think you might also have to specify serv-lauriebr on its own with an A record.

double edit: don't forget to update your serial.   :Wink: 

----------

## bejayel

here is my updated metech.ca.zone

```

$TTL 3D @       IN      SOA     serv-lauriebr.metech.ca. root.metech.ca. (

                                2004112406      ;serial yyyymmdd##

                                8H              ;refresh seconds

                                2h              ;retry seconds

                                4W              ;expire seconds

                                1D)             ;minimum seconds

                NS      serv-lauriebr.

                MX      10 mail

localhost       A       127.0.0.1

gw              A       192.168.0.1

                TXT     "The Router"

serv-lauriebr   A       192.168.0.102

                MX      10 mail

www             CNAME serv-lauriebr

mail            A       192.168.0.102

                MX      10 mail

ftp             A       192.168.0.102

                MX      10 mail

```

here is a few commands to show you whats wrong  :Razz: 

```

# dig metech.ca

; <<>> DiG 9.4.1-P1 <<>> metech.ca

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 28554

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;metech.ca.                     IN      A

;; Query time: 0 msec

;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)

;; WHEN: Sat Nov 24 04:38:01 2007

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 27

# dig metech.ca axfr

; <<>> DiG 9.4.1-P1 <<>> metech.ca axfr

;; global options:  printcmd

; Transfer failed.

# ping metech.ca

ping: unknown host metech.ca

```

so i have absolutely no idea what the problem is. I can understand why someone else wouldent be able to grab it, but the update should be instantaneous for myself correct?

I am tired and sick of this  :Sad: . From what i can see, i shouldent be getting these errors, but apparently that doesnt matter. I am going to bed and will come stare at the screen with absolutely no idea beyond bind just wont work with me for another 5 hours on sunday cause its my birthday and i have more planned than figuring this out  :Razz: .Last edited by bejayel on Sat Nov 24, 2007 10:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bunder

you dropped the IN's from your zonefile.  gotta have those on each line that you specify a record.

```
$TTL 1W

@       IN      SOA     ns1.host.ca. root.host.ca.  (

                              2007090901 ; Serial

                              4H         ; Refresh

                              1H         ; Retry

                              1W         ; Expire

                              1D )       ; Minimum

        IN      NS      ns1.host.ca.

        IN      MX      10 mail.host.ca.

        IN      A       ip.add.re.ss

ns1     IN      A       ip.add.re.ss

www     IN      A       ip.add.re.ss

mail    IN      A       ip.add.re.ss

shell   IN      A       ip.add.re.ss

ftp     IN      A       ip.add.re.ss

ntp     IN      A       ip.add.re.ss

```

i don't have any CNAME's in this zone, but they would go in the same.

cheers

----------

## bejayel

ooo wuick help. then i will also reply  :Smile: 

```

$TTL 3D @       IN      SOA     serv-lauriebr.metech.ca. root.metech.ca. (

                                2004112407      ;serial yyyymmdd##

                                8H              ;refresh seconds

                                2h              ;retry seconds

                                4W              ;expire seconds

                                1D)             ;minimum seconds

                IN      NS      serv-lauriebr.

                IN      MX      10 mail

localhost       IN      A       127.0.0.1

gw              IN      A       192.168.0.1

                TXT     "The Router"

serv-lauriebr   IN      A       192.168.0.102

                IN      MX      10 mail

www             IN      CNAME serv-lauriebr

mail            IN      A       192.168.0.102

                IN      MX      10 mail

ftp             IN      A       192.168.0.102

                IN      MX      10 mail

```

updated and i get this as a reply now

```

dig metech.ca

; <<>> DiG 9.4.1-P1 <<>> metech.ca

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 25801

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;metech.ca.                     IN      A

;; Query time: 0 msec

;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)

;; WHEN: Sat Nov 24 04:48:00 2007

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 27

```

----------

## bejayel

i changed

```

$TTL 3D @       IN      SOA     serv-lauriebr.metech.ca. root.metech.ca. (

```

to

```

$TTL 1W

@       IN      SOA     serv-lauriebr.metech.ca. root.metech.ca. (

```

and now i get a good reply from the server

That is unreal. Thanks for your help, i would have never caught the other stuff cause the bind help states otherwise. I am having problems with the reverse address lookup causing bind to not start, but i will do that another day.

ACTUALLY i have one more question. How would i ogo about making just metech.ca point to my webserver? As of right now www.metech.ca will point there, but otherwise i get nothing.

added

```

 IN A 192.168.0.102

```

and it worked. Thanks.Last edited by bejayel on Sat Nov 24, 2007 10:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bunder

 *bejayel wrote:*   

> ACTUALLY i have one more question. How would i ogo about making just metech.ca point to my webserver? As of right now www.metech.ca will point there, but otherwise i get nothing.

 

attach an A record to your SOA record.   :Wink: 

cheers

edit: don't forget to bump your serial again.   :Wink: 

----------

